# What is a good offer to consider moving to Abu Dhabi



## Omar1990 (Jun 29, 2014)

Dear All,
I am a GCC citizen considering moving to Abu Dhabi for work. 
as I will be having some interviews in the upcoming weeks. What is a good salary to consider moving to Abu Dhabi?
A good salary means I can manage to live in a one bed room apartment in the downtown, and be able to save from the salary. 
I am an engineer working in the Oil & Gas services sector. 

Thanks & Regards,
Omar


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
It depends a lot on your lifestyle what you spend and therefore what you can save. It also depends on the employer such as whether government or private company (or a blend somewhere in between).
Any job offer is not likely to be significantly different to your current job. You may even be asked to prove your current salary in the negotiation process.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Omar1990 said:


> Dear All,
> I am a GCC citizen considering moving to Abu Dhabi for work.
> as I will be having some interviews in the upcoming weeks. What is a good salary to consider moving to Abu Dhabi?
> A good salary means I can manage to live in a one bed room apartment in the downtown, and be able to save from the salary.
> ...


Like Alex said, it depends on your lifestyle as well as your expectations. 
For housing (your biggest expense):
A one bedroom apartment "downtown" (it really depends on the unit) can range from 60,000 a year for a unit in a villa, to 100,000 or more for a luxury place. Anything less than 60,000 is maybe questionable and might not be a "Tawtheeq" contract, registered with the city.
If you live alone, you will probably need around 3000 a month on food/groceries (I'm factoring in take-out since you might not always cook)
You will also want to think about transportation and whether you buy a car or not.

You should probably list all the things you think you will spend money on (necessities) to give you an idea of how much you MUST be earning. Anything above that will be disposable income and can be negotiated.


----------

